# will fish kill my bearded dragon



## AL CAPONE (Jul 29, 2004)

i was wondering if i could feed feeder fish to my bearded dragon

please answer


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

I would not feed them fish.
If you want to feed them something meaty, buy some pinkies!


----------



## AL CAPONE (Jul 29, 2004)

thanks for the info croc


----------



## PunkRockSkater39 (May 31, 2004)

i wouldnt


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

if you only did it now and again, i cant see it doing any harm, but why would you want to feed it fish?

it must be a lot of hassle getting it to eat fish and there are much simpler options out there like pinkies as CK said.


----------



## Kerrie (Aug 3, 2004)

I wouldn't feed it fish but maybe its not me, they are a desert lizard so fish wouldn't be in their normal diet. Id stick with the veggies and crickets.


----------



## AL CAPONE (Jul 29, 2004)

well i feed my beardie pinkies and crickets and stuff like all the time iwas just wondering


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

From feeding various reptiles everything from frogs to fish to mammal and bird prey there is one thing I've learned: fish have relatively low nutritional value when compared to a pinkie....


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

:nod: pinkies like everyone said
but not all the time 
vary there diet


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

i have fed my beardie a few goldfish. its funnier than hell to watch him try to lick it out of his water bowl :laugh:

so no it will not kill them but there is much more nutritious foods out there


----------

